# New Fish



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

In our dining room we have a 48 gallon tank which used to only have 6 fish in it. We went to Petsmart a while ago and got some new fish c:









3 dalmation mollies; 1 male 2 females (you can see the other female in the back by the bubble blower thing)









3 of the fish we originally had in there. The two swordtails are dad & baby (not a baby anymore though) and a Platy









The original ADF and we got 2 Green Lantern platys









Our new ADF









And just our whole tank. We also have a black molly that may or may not have been an old baby, an old algae eater that likes to hide, a new cory catfish (I think that's what it is), and an old see-through fish you can see to the left of the cory.

Oh! And we also got a new plant (inbetween the big rock thing and the submarine) & a marimo​


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Cool. Wha abut some bettas?


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

How many corys are in the tank? I saw you mention only one? Is he schooling with other fish in the tank, or is he by himself?


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's a cory because I didn't pick it out, but it's just swimming along the glass, mainly on the front or the side. This is what it looks like. The woman at Petsmart did seem to know stuff about fish because she told us that some of the fish my dad originally wanted were schooling fish and we'd have to get 3+. However she didn't say that about this fish, but I just looked up cories and I see that they are schooling fish.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a plec, not a cory


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh ok, thank you. I only know about 5 types of fish |D


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep an eye on him, make sure he has plenty of good vegetables to eat (cucumber, squash, blanched lettuce, algae wafers, things like that), and watch his growth. Plecos can get astonishingly large, more quickly than you might expect, and you may have to rehome him in a year or two. 48 gallons isn't too bad, but he may end up needing even more space than that! Some varieties can grow to be two feet long.

I'm currently in the process of adopting a pleco that outgrew his tank, and he's 10-12 inches long, and 2-3 years old. So be prepared.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, I looked Pleco up and they can get big. My Chemistry teacher (he also teaches aquatic science) has 8 tanks set up in his lab and 2 in his classroom, and I think one tank has a Pleco, but correct me if I'm wrong. Anyways, that thing is huge (it looked about a foot long maybe?). But I'll be sure to tell my parents that.

The fish:


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Yah that's a pleco. There are over 100 species of pleco and I don't know what kind yours is.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a Rubberlip Pleco


----------

